# FLUSHING ATTACHMENT



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is not my lower unit but the same as mine.  Wondering if anybody knows if they make a flushing attachment for this type of water intake (circled)


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes they do, I havent seen 1 in a while but it was made by Land & Sea

Here you go this should work did a quick search online,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MARINE-FRESH-WATER-MOTOR-FLUSH-KIT-OMC-STERNDRIVE-OLD-STOCK-/270846819785


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/flushing_outboard_motors.htm

Looking at how those clip on flushes are fabricated, wouldn't be too hard to make something similar
with a heat gun, pvc pipe and some pvc cement. Couple pieces of quarter inch neoprene for seals
and some sprinkler/plumbing parts to finish it off. Anytide, you listening?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

not for $9.00  
thanks Mr.D
-a


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to go with the home made idea. I think this one might be to big for my little 9.5


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279237724/9


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

[smiley=dankk2.gif] Thanks Brett, I'm gonna give up on the attachment idea and just build something like you built there.  I have been using a tub, but it was the filling/draining that was aggravating. Looks like what you came up with gets rid of that.  Thanks for linking me to your idea.


----------

